# Chain help



## Cubfn (Jun 27, 2022)

I’m just getting started cleaning up my dad’s 53 dx. I’ve never done extensive cleaning on a bike before. I’ve got the wheels off but I’m wondering if I am supposed to break the chain to take it off to clean it or am I missing the magician’s truck to remove it? I don’t have a chain tool but if I’m supposed to do that, I will get one for it. I just didn’t want to break something that I’ll regret later.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Find the master link (see circled) and use a thin blade screwdriver to release the link by using a twisting action. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cubfn (Jun 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Find the master link and use a thin blade screwdriver to release the link. V/r Shawn



I tried looking for it and couldn’t find it. Every link looks the same. It could be operator error too. Wouldn’t be the first time. Haha


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Cubfn said:


> I tried looking for it and couldn’t find it. Every link looks the same. It could be operator error too. Wouldn’t be the first time. Haha



See my edit with pic


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Here it is …a sox  fan helping out a cub fan …. That’s what the cabe is all about …👍🏻


----------



## Cubfn (Jun 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Find the master link (see circled) and use a thin blade screwdriver to release the link by using a twisting action. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1653277



Yep, operator error. You rock! Thank you!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks like there’s 2 …


----------



## Cubfn (Jun 27, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Here it is …a sox  fan helping out a cub fan …. That’s what the cabe is all about …👍🏻
> 
> View attachment 1653278



All for the greater good!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks like 2 master links …


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 27, 2022)

Yup, sometimes need to squeeze the master link pins together by tool or hand and the plate will pop off easier. 
When reinstalling, some links will indicate which side faces outside (zoom in and example here says Outside)


----------



## Cubfn (Jun 27, 2022)

Success!


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 27, 2022)

My dad taught me that if you would hold the chain with the repair link facing you then flex the chain causing the chain itself to move the two pins on the repair link to move closer together, the repair link will usually pop off one of the pins. Can be done without removing the rear whee.  The chain pliers pictured above are inexpensive and well worth the investment if you’re goin to get into the hobby.


----------

